# Can I move to Thailand?



## KAA

Hi,

You've probably seen this question a hundred times but here goes anyway.

I'm 42 and am looking to take a very early retirment (I know 50 is minimum age for retirement visa). My partner will accompany me with her 9 year daughter.

I am looking to buy property in Koh Samui.

I have a rather large retirement pot which I won't be able to touch untill I am 50, however I will have an income of USD 3,000 per month coming in from rental properties in the UK. I do not intend to work in Thailand initialy but I would look towards working/running/owning a dive or kitesurfing center. 

I have read the horrid stories of visa runs and could probably live with it if I had to.

Is there an easy way to do this? 

Would you advise against coming over

Thanks


Andy


----------



## KhwaamLap

Hi.

OK, there are many ways to skin a cat, but fewer ways to stay in Thailand under 50.

One is to get a job that entitles you to a Non-Imm 'B' visa and a work permit.

Another is to study Thai for 16 hours a week and go for a Non-Imm 'O/ED' Visa (not allowed to work) - which can be stretched in various ways for up to 10 years - bingo 52!

A third is to get a Non-Imm 'O' from Hull Consulate before you leave and do 90 day visa runs (and get another the following year - ad infinitum - well for 8 years anyway).

A fourth is to invest 40,000,000 Baht in Thailand (bank account will do) - not many do this for some reason, especially with the rate at 49 to the squid.

A fifth is to marry a Thai - though that may pee off the GF :O - then you could get a Non-Imm 'O' based on marriage (need to show 400k in a Thai bank in your sole name or an income of 40k/month which you have well sorted).

Sixth is to start your own company with BOI approval (tourism based or new technology based usually). This is quite expensive to set up (Use someone like Sunbelt Asia to set it up and to find out costs etc). Then you can own it 100% in foreign hands and give yourself a work permit without needing to hire 4 Thais.

Seventh start a company with nominee Thai directors and shareholders (non voting shares), hire the pre-requisit 8 Thaias and hire yourself and GF to get work permits and Non-Imm 'B' Visa.

Eighth do a TEFL course and take on a volunteer teaching job (unpaid) at least 4 hours a week via a licensed foundation (like SEETEFL's - thjough this is in Chiang Mai) and get a Non-Imm Visa and WOrk Permit (you will have to pay for the immigration stuff each year - around a hundred quid and some foundations charge you to be a part of them! - not SEETEFL I might add).

Otherways include becoming a monk etc and we can skip those 

PS: I suggest you rent the property as there are many pitfalls to buying (mostly the fact that it is illegal to own land as a foreigner so all ways are loopholes that may close at any time - and do close from time to time to) - unless you buy a condo. Knowing Thailand renting is better as you can up, and move if the soi dogs or neighbours drive you nuts (or insects/lizards singing all night) or the amount of mozzies as you live too near a cesspit or river (often one in the same!), and so on.

PS: As to bringing money in, i is likely that the pound will fall further - dependent on May's election in some regard - so its a gamble now whether to suck it up at 48/9 or to hope for a return to mid 50's (65 would be nice - but not for a few years minimum unless something tanks in Thailand).


----------



## pjmaher

*It's Easy*

It is very easy to stay here and just make Visa runs or agencies can do that for you. Remember, in Thailand you can do anything and get anything done with a little bit of money.

Just come here and swing it from there. It is simple. Just ask around but don't take the first prices that is offered to you. And visit Pattaya and go to the Visa places there. they know how to bend every rule in the book. Come join the party. I am 44 and have been here for 12 years.


----------



## Acid_Crow

The 40 million baht investment also entitles you to OWN 1 rai of land, according to my sources. However, if your total investment would sink below 40m baht, I'm not sure if you would be allowed to keep the land. 

According to all my friends that are married with thais and live here on the marriage visa, there is no longer any demand for a proof of income or 400k in a thai bank. A marriage certificate, copy of the spouses passports etc. should be enough.
I will find out for certain december this year, when it's time for me to apply for one myself.


----------



## KhwaamLap

Thainews said:


> I would get a non immigrant 0 multi entry for the first year whilst you look around and decide what you want to do,make a visa runs a fun day out
> 
> This can be obtained from thai consulate in london for 100 pounds ish
> 
> 
> I would also keep the bulk of your money outside of thailand just send what you need to live on and a emergency pot


I would use Hull though - much friendlier.


----------

